# Juvenile pronghorns



## dpc (Apr 25, 2018)

The first pronghorns I've seen this season. The shot is a bit soft as a result of atmospheric heat haze but I like it anyway.


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice shot, dpc. 

It's Spring finally.


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice shot, dpc.
> 
> It's Spring finally.




Thanks, Click! Spring is finally here, indeed. Thank goodness.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 25, 2018)

You may want to post it in this thread which is for pronghorn and other ungulates: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23483.0

(edit - I see that you are the one who started the other thread also, so obviously you know about it. Sorry for not checking first.)


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> You may want to post it in this thread which is for pronghorn and other ungulates: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23483.0
> 
> (edit - I see that you are the one who started the other thread also, so obviously you know about it. Sorry for not checking first.)




Thanks for reminding me. It's been so long since I checked that thread that I forgot it existed. ;D


----------

